# Connection au serveur impossible



## Dinendal (27 Septembre 2010)

Bonsoir à tous, je n'ai pas réussis à trouver la solution à problème ici, en espérant avoir bien cherché.
Le soucis que je rencontre avec iWeb ces derniers temps, c'est qu'après avoir apporté quelques modifications à mon site, j'essaye de tout publier sur mobileme, pour finalement voir apparaitre le message suivant: 

"Connexion au serveur impossible"

Bon alors ma connexion internet marche très bien, j'ai accès à mon espace privé sur mobileme, enfin je ne vois pas ce qui cloche. J'ai pendant un moment pensé à un problème au niveau des serveurs, mais là ça commence à durer quand même^^

Merci d'avance pour votre aide.


----------



## Powerdom (27 Septembre 2010)

Ou j habitais avant j'avais ce problème. Cela apparaissait lorsque ma connexion Internet par Satellite était "mou du genou" en gros lorsque mon emission était lente, iWeb ne trouvait pas le serveur. 
Je ne sais pas si le problème peut également être identique chez toi ?


----------



## koeklin (27 Septembre 2010)

1) Fermez iWeb
2) Préférences Système > MobileMe > cliquer sur le bouton "fermer la session"
----> vous allez être déconnectés de votre compte MobileMe
3) Vous allez avoir une fenêtre identification ( nom + mot de passe)
Entrez un nom d'identifitiation  bidon  et mot de passe bidon
----> Vous allez avoir un message d'erreur
4) Entrez cette fois votre nom de compte et votre mot de passe (les vrais)
5) relancer iWeb


----------



## Dinendal (28 Septembre 2010)

Merci pour l'aide. Alors après avoir suivit les instruction, il me remet le même message, que voici au complet:

iWeb na pas pu se connecter à MobileMe. Assurez-vous que votre connexion à Internet fonctionne, puis réessayez.

S'il manque des informations, n'hésitez pas 

Par contre c'est possible que ça vienne de la connexion, mais ce que j'ai du mal à comprendre, c'est que cela marchait très bien avant...


----------



## Powerdom (29 Septembre 2010)

Tu n'as pas une mise à jour de iWeb à faire ?
si vraiment le problème persiste tu peux passer par cyberduck. C'est ce que je faisais&#8230;.

Cyberuck propose une connexion à mobileme directement


----------



## Dinendal (29 Septembre 2010)

Merci pour l'info, donc non pas de mise à jour d'iWeb, mais je vais essayer de comprendre comment fonctionne cyberduck et voir ce que je peux faire avec  Merci.


----------



## koeklin (30 Septembre 2010)

Avant de se jeter sur Cyberduck, on joint le service d'assistance de MobileMe
http://www.apple.com/fr/support/mobileme/
et on va dans 
>site et iWeb > D'autres questions sur les sites > on attend quelques secondes que le message suivant s'affiche


> "Ces indications ne vous suffisent pas ?"
> Chat
> Des conseillers MobileMe sont à votre disposition pour vous aider.


Et on joint un conseiller MobileMe via le *Chat*


----------

